# Back



## WolfgangC (11. Feb 2004)

Wie kann ich bei Click auf einen Button zurück, zur vorher aufgerufenen Seite kommen?
Danke im Vorhinein!


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2004)

Seit wann hat ein Applet Seiten?


----------



## WolfgangC (16. Feb 2004)

Ok es schaut so aus: Man kommt auf meine Seite durch verschiedene Links auf verschiedenen Seiten. Meine Seite besteht nur aus einem Applet! Jetzt möchte ich durch Klick auf einen Button wieder zur vorherigen Seite zurückkehren können! Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?


----------

